# Raftlife's 2.2 Gallon Office Cube



## raftlife (Mar 4, 2013)

CURRENT FTS









I got the green light from my boss to put a small aquarium on my desk in my office, so I've spent a bunch of time this weekend getting as much of it set up as I can before the work week starts. Some things will change, but today it is up and running.

AQUARIUM: 8x8x8" Cube found at LFS

LIGHTING: Right now it's got an 18 watt JBJ 50/50 PC clamp (leftover from my saltwater days) but that's just a placeholder for today until my Aquatop Nano Type-P Led Light arrives in the mail

CO2: Up Aqua Pierce CO2 system (coming this week)

FILTER: Aqua Clear 20... I'll probably change that

PLANTS: - Moss ball, java moss, mayaca fluviatilis

Fish: 1 betta 

Sorry the pictures aren't that great, I just threw this together before a really crazy week at work and I wanted to have the heavy lifting already done. All I had around was my phone to take pictures though...




















My new workspace









Can't wait to get the light tomorrow and not have a blue planted tank!


----------



## pedropete (Feb 27, 2012)

neat nano tank for your desk! what's the substrate? are you going to keep it just a single betta or do shrimp or nanofish of some sort?


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Heater? The archaea mini is about the smallest I have been able to find. Bettas like 76-86 and very constant temperature.


----------



## nips (Dec 8, 2009)

oh wow jbj


----------



## raftlife (Mar 4, 2013)

Update: The betta fish jumped  Time to rethink stocking... maybe shrimp after all? Any suggestions?

Heater: our office is fairly warm so I was going to try and do it without a heater but I decided to go ahead and order one.

Substrate: just black gravel from the lfs. Now that I'm looking around I see that aquasoil is all the rage - maybe I should have gotten that.

Still nothing I've ordered in the mail has come yet. No real progress here


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your Betta, that is why if I do a Nano with a Betta, I plan to have a cover.


----------



## defender.TX (Jan 29, 2013)

My Betta managed to jump out of the small rectangular opening at the top of my Fluval Spec. They definitely are active fish if you give them the correct conditions and this can lead to their demise.

Honestly, if I were you, I would take this as an opportunity to switch over to Aquasoil (Fluval Stratum and ADA are both great) and maybe stock some shrimp. In my experience, shrimp are as fun, if not more fun, than fish to watch. They have a lot of personality!


----------



## raftlife (Mar 4, 2013)

It had a cover but there was a small opening near the future. Lesson learned...


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice office!


----------



## raftlife (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you! This is my first "real person" job as I just graduated college last year and I can't believe I have an office at all, let alone a nice one. It's nice to also be able to put in a small aquarium.

I think I'm going to go with aquasoil - I guess this tank will go on hold for another week it seems. Too bad I already bought the plants...

Also now that I'm doing aquasoil, I think I'll add an HC carpet. Any other suggestions for plants/fish/inverts?


----------



## raftlife (Mar 4, 2013)

Update: Replaced the HOB filter (eyesore) with a mini internal filter. Much nicer looking and much quieter.

I added a mini heater

CO2 system came today, no sense in putting it in just now though I'm still waiting for the aquasoil and new light. I'm getting pretty tired of this blue reef light...

If anyone has plant/fish/invert suggestions I would love to hear them!

No progress otherwise - looks kinda the same


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

What mini heater and internal filter are you using?

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

You may as well try a neo shrimp. They're durable, forgiving and look nice. Also a conversational starter. You'll be asked as many times as there are employees if they're edible. 

I'd also look at that light. You're bound to get algae and it doesn't really look like it is in a good spectrum for freshwater viewing. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## raftlife (Mar 4, 2013)

Right... I have an Aquatop Nano Type-P Led Light coming in the mail (hopefully) today
Amazon.com: Aquatop Nano Type-P Led Light for Planted Tanks: Pet Supplies

Heater: Amazon.com: Marina C10 Compact Heater, 10-Watt: Pet Supplies

Filter (except in black): Amazon.com: TOM Aquarium Mini Internal Filter 45gph adjustable flow: Pet Supplies


----------



## chunkychun (Apr 6, 2012)

try least killifish! small and easy and for the most part shrimp safe(my haven't bothered the adult shrimps but I don't have any babies yet). I leave them over the weekend with no food and they are okay and no shrimp deaths either. no heater or filter and both shrimp and fish are okay.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

Some killifish will mow down your shrimp population. It depends on which one you get. Just make sure you read up on them before buying. I'm with MABJ on the neos. They're very hardy and tolerant of different parameters. How about rasboras?

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

I have clown panchax also known aka rovcket panchax or killifish aka clown killfish. They r living with adult shrimps n always ignore them, no baby shrp pfor me as well but they may munch on them if its not heavily planted. If u r not planning to breed shrimps then they r a good choice. They are surface dwellers n mostly spend their time playing with each other.really awesome fish.


----------



## chunkychun (Apr 6, 2012)

least killifish or Heterandria formosa are not true killifish and are small! my largest female is about the size of adult neo. 

smallest live bearers in north america maybe world. nice sturdy nano tank fish!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

chunkychun said:


> least killifish or Heterandria formosa are not true killifish and are small! my largest female is about the size of adult neo.
> 
> smallest live bearers in north america maybe world. nice sturdy nano tank fish!


Smallest livebearer in the world. Smallest fish indigenous to the US. 
7th smallest fish in the world. 

Great fish, mostly safe with shrimp. Just don't expect the shrimp to breed. 

I still recommend a neo colony.


----------



## raftlife (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry for the lack of updates - work got pretty busy and I didn't give this tank much attention for the past two weeks. 

Anyway, I added some HC, CRS, and Endlers Livebearers. I still haven't gotten around to bringing a camera into the office, but the tank is actually looking quite nice with the new light. 

I got the aquasoil but I really don't have the time or energy to swap out the gravel at my office. Getting one substrate washed, strained, and settled was already an achievement and I'm just not going to bother. 

I haven't set up my CO2 yet, and I'm sure I'll get around to that just as soon as I get another moment to breathe during the workweek...



















Any suggestions for how to fill out the left side? I was thinking more HC or micro swords since I have this kickass light now


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Any update on this tank?

Wondering how that light worked for you on this small tank.


----------

